# Cleaning stuffed animals?



## mammawof3 (Jan 31, 2004)

Anyone know how to clean "Boydes Bears and critters"-who are dusty, and discolored from setting out in the same room as the wood burner? Thanks.


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Boyd's bears aren't cheap, are they? I have a few, they're just too cute sometimes. I also like the Ganz 'Wee Bears'.  To answer your question, the only stuffed animal I have ever cleaned is one of those big wooly sheeps that used to be popular back in the late 80's. It sat around so long it wasn't even white anymore. I put it in the bathtub and just used a bit of shampoo and very gently washed it. I tried to hold it upside down because it's back and the top of it's head were the dirtiest parts from all the dust falling on it over the years. I just rinsed it very well and left it sitting in the bathtub all day to drain and then hung it up by it's ears to finish drying. Put a new bow on it's neck and it's fine.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I've never tried it, but I've read that corn meal will dry clean them.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

When one of my kids' stuffed animals needs cleaned, I just put it in a colored clothes load and then let them sit on top of the dryer until dry. I have a frontloader though so no agitator to damage the toys. You could put the toy inside a pillowcase to protect it...

 RedTartan


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

For kids stuffed animals I wash them with a load of towels. If they have to go into the dryer I put masking tape on the plastic nose and eyes to prevent scratches and chipping. I dont think that I would do any kind of collectable stuffy in a machine though.

~~~
Sumer


----------



## rascaldaisy (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm with RoseGarden... I hand wash them in the sink if the critter is small or bathtub if big. This brought back some memories... waiting for my Raggedy Andy to dry... my Mom hanging him from the clothes line by the bend of his knees... his arms waving in the breeze...


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Be careful about putting stuffed animals in the dryer, though. Some of them have plastic fur that can melt and mat.

RedTartan


----------

